# From the Distance Board



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Registered User

Join Date: Feb 2004
Location: little river
Posts: 259
Jersey Board
Looks like it is done with, keith says he's had enough, about an hour an the plug will be pulled.
-------------------------------------------------------
Do not know what this means! I asked the Question there,Why?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Don't know what that's about*

As the Moderator here if there is a problem I would know and as of this date and time I have not been told anything. I will definitely look into it.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

junkmansj said:


> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2004
> Location: little river
> ...


OH NO! Say it ain't so!

who's keith?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*It aint so*

Misunderstanding. Kingfish just cleared it up for us.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Dawg!


----------

